# Low Home Speaker System Volume



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

No ideas? I called Elan two days ago and was on hold 30+ min. I ended up sending them an contact request and they "guarantee" a response in 2 days, so we'll see if I get anything back


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

The current versions of Élan systems are pretty high end. Not sure about yours. As much as we have a lot of dedicated pros on this site, it is mostly construction, plumbing and electrical and larger appliances and computers. You might have far better luck on getting help on this with one of the boards dedicated to home audio/video systems


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Best bet is to find an Elan dealer in your area.

WHile I have friends that have sold and installed the line for years, it was one of those lines I never messed with.


Wondering what's in the can to the left of the one pictured.


----------



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

It empty, its has taped off power line running into and that's it. And ill go ahead and join a couple home audio specific forums


----------



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

updating this as I update on an AVS forum just in case anyone else runs into this or sees something there familiar with


I pulled out the "RCA" audio input I was talking about last night. The screw in the middle appears to be a switch that controls power to it somehow? And the "speaker wire" that runs into the back of it look too small of a gauge to transfer the signal. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

That is not speaker wire. What you have there is a device that send line level audio to the amplifier. That screw might be no more than a gain control, which increases and decreases the line level going to the.

Have pictures of the room keypads/volume controls?

Model number of the main control in the box?


Oh, the Square D would seem to be an amplifier for the video signal distribution.


Ifyou can get me any model number, I can check with a friend that is a long time Elan dealer. Maybe help sort it out...


----------



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

Id really appreciate it, because this is pretty well beyond me and im not really sure where to go next.


I took pictures of everything that goes with the system

"Volume" Control knob 



















All the labels that were in the "Control Box"



































Audio Input for the Surround Sound in the Living Room 




















Speaker Assembly


----------



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

Im going to keep updating on this forum the more I find out, but ill keep checking in on this forum in case someone can help. ktkelly hopefully your friend can help out

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/109-home-theater-box/2162217-low-home-speaker-volume.html#post37973601


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Obviously you need a receiver.

Lets start @ the red wall.

The larger faceplate with speaker connections labeled front, rear, center. Those wires are wired directly speakers in same red room. You've probably already discovered this.

This








The 2 RCA connections are your Left & Right audio inputs. If you had a receiver with _pre-amp_ outputs, that's where you'd plug in at to feed audio to your panel shown in another photo.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

We'll call this the wood panel room...









Once you confirmed that unit has power (Check fuse on AMP) (Check electric panel breaker)

Now go to each room and turn knobs to their center position.

Next you need an RCA to 3.5mm cable and something that plays music (iPod).... Have one?


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Just so you know. If the panel room AMP is infact dead, all is not lost....

It's easy.... even a Mechanical Engineering student can fix it...


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Drew........?


----------



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

Nobr8ks, thanks for the input Ill take a better look into here real soon. I feel like i may know you considering how specific and personal this got at the end.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

jeckel7234 said:


> Nobr8ks, thanks for the input Ill take a better look into here real soon. I feel like i may know you considering how specific and personal this got at the end.


No, saw your post on AVS...


Stop taking your equipment apart before you actually break something. 

OK, if the _panel room_ amp is toast and you have no plans on upgrading it anytime soon, those black & red wires are wired to the volume control to each room. the other wires @ volume control are for an intercom system that was never connected.

The new amp (AVR) you'll be putting into the red room should have a zone-1 & zone-2. zone-3 if you can find one, or 7.1 with pre-outs.

If you go the pre-out path, pickup an inexpensive receiver for panel room & speaker switch. Make note of the location of black & red wires (Each pair go to separate rooms) those connect to the speaker switch


----------



## jeckel7234 (May 26, 2013)

Nobr8ks said:


> No, saw your post on AVS...


whatever you say, don't really have any personal info on either of these sights



Nobr8ks said:


> Stop taking your equipment apart before you actually break something.


too late, ive already burned down the house destroyed everything except for this Elan Audio System thankfully 



Last night in the "wood panel room" I verified power at 20 VAC (whether or not that's what required I don't know), then turned all the knobs to the center position and plugged in my 3.5mm/rca adapter to my phone and still wasn't able to get any music out of them?


Maybe I can find a receiver I can borrow just to test out the system, do you know what the screw switch is inbetween the 2 RCA inputs? Its a smooth switch and doesn't have any tactile positions. 

Any ideas on testing that amp? Im thinking just to connect another stereo and speakers that I have into the amp


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

That center adjuster, my guess is master volume control. Thus, adjust to center as well.

confirm voltage on terminals, 5 (15v-) & 7 (15v+) Are you using a meter?

If there's power, with a small screwdriver pull wire (tape each wire off) on terminals 2, 3, and 4 (Mute)

plug in phone and test...


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Those 2 RCA's, "Red Room" (Right & Left inputs) are for pre-out only... Don't connect main R & L from a receiver, you'll muck things up.


----------

